# Red Dot Sights and magnifiers



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anybody here use holographic style red dot sights backed with a magnifier on their AR's, or any other rifle. I am seriously thinking of switching to red dots on my AR's but would most definitely have to have some magnification as my eyesight aint what it used to be. I was thinking 3X should be strong enough. Thoughs, opinions and pics if you have them. Please and thank you!
__________________


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I had an eotech on my ar. It was fuzzy (i think because of my stigmatism) with the 3x magnifier it was clear as a bell and I took a coyote pup last year at 170 yds with that setup.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you need a magnifier let me know. I sent the eotech back when they had the buyback and no longer need the magnifier. It's on a qd flip mount.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

fr3db3ar said:


> If you need a magnifier let me know. I sent the eotech back when they had the buyback and no longer need the magnifier. It's on a qd flip mount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Replied

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

